# Compro Monedas 100 pesetas de Franco Plata



## Samuellc (7 Abr 2011)

Hola a todos veo que aqui tienen y saben de monedas de plata, me he leido varios post y es la primera vez que escribo. Estoy interesado en adquirir unas 2000 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.

Por favor mandadme precios por mensaje privado y ciudad a donde desplazarse, me puedo desplazar a domicilio en toda España si la cantidad es grande, prefiero el pago en efectivo y quedar personalmente para hacer la transacción y contar las monedas. No acepto pagos contra-reembolso o pagos por adelantado. No me importa la suciedad o aspecto de la moneda, no me interesa el número de estrellas que tenga ni el año de la moneda.

Gracias a todos y que tengan buena noche.


----------



## 123456 (7 Abr 2011)

No tengo mas de 40 monedas, de todas maneras si las compras me gustaria saber a cuanto las pagas por si interesa.
Bienvenido a burbuja.info


----------



## hibridus (7 Abr 2011)

Te he enviado un privado.

Saludos


----------



## gamusino30 (7 Abr 2011)

El motivo propulsor y la finalidad determinante del proceso de producción capitalista son, ante todo, obtener la mayor valorización posible del capital, 14 es decir, hacer que rinda la mayor plusvalía posible y que, por tanto, el capitalista pueda explotar con la mayor intensidad la fuerza de trabajo. Al crecer la masa de obreros empleados simultáneamente, crece su fuerza de resistencia, aumentando también, como es lógico, la presión del capital para vencerla. El papel directivo del capitalista no es solamente una función especial que se desprende de la naturaleza del proceso social del trabajo, como algo inherente a él; es también una función de explotación en el proceso social del trabajo, función determinada por el inevitable antagonismo entre el explotador y la materia prima de su explotación. Al crecer el volumen de los medios de producción que se enfrentan con el obrero asalariado como propiedad ajena, crece también la necesidad de fiscalizar su empleo, evitando que se malgasten o derrochen.15 La cooperación entre obreros asalariados es, además, un simple resultado del capital que los emplea simultáneamente. La coordinación de sus funciones y su unidad como organismo productivo radican fuera de ellos, en el capital, que los reúne y mantiene en cohesión. Desde un punto de vista ideal, la coordinación de sus trabajos se les presenta a los obreros como plan; prácticamente, como la autoridad del capitalista, como el poder de una voluntad ajena que somete su actividad a los fines perseguidos por aquélla.
Pero sí, por su contenido, la dirección capitalista tiene dos filos, como los tiene el propio proceso de producción por él dirigido, los cuales son, de una parte, un proceso social de trabajo para la creación de un producto y de otra parte un proceso de valorización del capital, por su forma la dirección capitalista es una dirección despótica. Al desarrollarse la cooperación en gran escala, este despotismo va presentando sus formas peculiares y características; primero, tan pronto como su capital alcanza un límite mínimo, a partir del cual comienza la verdadera producción capitalista, el patrono se exime del trabajo manual; luego, confía la función de vigilar directa y constantemente a los obreros aislados y a los grupos de obreros a una categoría especial de obreros asalariados. Lo mismo que los ejércitos militares, el ejército obrero puesto bajo el mando del mismo capital, reclama toda una serie de jefes (directores, gerentes, managers) y ofíciales (inspectores, foremen, overlookers, capataces, contramaestres), que durante el proceso de trabajo llevan el mando en nombre del capital. La labor de alta dirección y vigilancia va reduciéndose a su función especifica y exclusiva. Comparando el régimen de producción de los labradores independientes o de los artesanos que trabajan por su cuenta con el sistema de plantaciones basado en la esclavitud, el economista clasifica este trabajo de alta dirección entre los faux frais(74) de production.16 Pero, cuando se trata del régimen capitalista de producción, el economista identifica y confunde la función dirigente impuesta por el carácter del proceso colectivo de trabajo y aquella que tiene su raíz en el carácter capitalista, y por tanto antagónico, de este proceso.17 El capitalista no es tal capitalista por ser director industrial, sino al revés; es director industrial por ser capitalista. El alto mando sobre la industria se convierte en atributo del capital, como en la época feudal eran atributo de la propiedad territorial el alto mando en la guerra y el poder judicial.18


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Abr 2011)

Samuellc dijo:


> Hola a todos veo que aqui tienen y saben de monedas de plata, me he leido varios post y es la primera vez que escribo. Estoy interesado en adquirir unas 2000 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.
> 
> Por favor mandadme precios por mensaje privado y ciudad a donde desplazarse, me puedo desplazar a domicilio en toda España si la cantidad es grande, prefiero el pago en efectivo y quedar personalmente para hacer la transacción y contar las monedas. No acepto pagos contra-reembolso o pagos por adelantado. No me importa la suciedad o aspecto de la moneda, no me interesa el número de estrellas que tenga ni el año de la moneda.
> 
> Gracias a todos y que tengan buena noche.



Deberias de haber peusto este anuncio en el hilo para ello compi....
Si cada uno abrimos un hilo para comprar o vender, esto se desmadra....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-ii-34.html


----------



## LOLEANTE (8 Abr 2011)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Deberias de haber peusto este anuncio en el hilo para ello compi....
> Si cada uno abrimos un hilo para comprar o vender, esto se desmadra....
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-ii-34.html



También puede ponerlo aquí Tradealia


----------



## ordago (12 Abr 2011)

Te he enviado un privado.

Saludos.


----------



## marikilla57 (3 Oct 2011)

Samuellc dijo:


> Hola a todos veo que aqui tienen y saben de monedas de plata, me he leido varios post y es la primera vez que escribo. Estoy interesado en adquirir unas 2000 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.
> 
> Por favor mandadme precios por mensaje privado y ciudad a donde desplazarse, me puedo desplazar a domicilio en toda España si la cantidad es grande, prefiero el pago en efectivo y quedar personalmente para hacer la transacción y contar las monedas. No acepto pagos contra-reembolso o pagos por adelantado. No me importa la suciedad o aspecto de la moneda, no me interesa el número de estrellas que tenga ni el año de la moneda.
> 
> Gracias a todos y que tengan buena noche.



hola.soy nueva usuaria de esta pagina,tengo 87 monedas si aun le interesan podemos llegar a un acuerdo.Saludos


----------



## marikilla57 (4 Oct 2011)

hola soy nueva usuaria, he leido su anuncio y tengo 87 monedas,si aun estuviera interesado puede contactarme por mensaje...gracias


----------



## franciscohr (6 Oct 2011)

hola, tengo la cantidad de monedas que necesitas mi correo es franhr2008@yahoo.es ponte en contacto conmigo si te sigue interesando, ya ue las voy a largar pronto ahora que la plata esta cara.
Un saludo.


----------



## uojoo (6 Oct 2011)

Flipando con los pomperos


----------



## Overlord (6 Oct 2011)

Los pomperos multinick nos invaden de nuevo


----------



## pompero-pompirop (26 Oct 2011)

hola.

compro monedas de plata al peso, siempre que su precio sea menor que el del spot.

interesados que me escriban u nmensaje diciendo el tipo de monedas que tienen, cantidad y precio.

Repito, con descuento respecto del spot, en otro caso no pierdan su tiempo en escribirme. 

un saludo.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (26 Oct 2011)




----------



## Mago (26 Oct 2011)

Yo necesitaría que un alma caritativa me regalase una moneda de 5 pts del año 1975 con estrella del 80 con el reverso conmemorativo del mundial de futbol.

No es de plata, pero es que de chico vi una y le tengo cariño a esa moneda!!! 

8:


----------



## Drinito (26 Oct 2011)

Mago dijo:


> Yo necesitaría que un alma caritativa me regalase una moneda de 5 pts del año 1975 con estrella del 80 con el reverso conmemorativo del mundial de futbol.
> 
> No es de plata, pero es que de chico vi una y le tengo cariño a esa moneda!!!
> 
> 8:



Filatelia Comercial de Espaa

Te la mandan por correo contra-reembolso


----------



## DANY (28 Oct 2011)

*Venta de monedas franco*



samuellc dijo:


> hola a todos veo que aqui tienen y saben de monedas de plata, me he leido varios post y es la primera vez que escribo. Estoy interesado en adquirir unas 2000 monedas de 100 pesetas de franco.
> 
> Por favor mandadme precios por mensaje privado y ciudad a donde desplazarse, me puedo desplazar a domicilio en toda españa si la cantidad es grande, prefiero el pago en efectivo y quedar personalmente para hacer la transacción y contar las monedas. No acepto pagos contra-reembolso o pagos por adelantado. No me importa la suciedad o aspecto de la moneda, no me interesa el número de estrellas que tenga ni el año de la moneda.
> 
> Gracias a todos y que tengan buena noche.



hola tengo unas 500 monedad de 100 pts plata de franco la podria vender a unos 10€ por pieza incluso podria hacerme con mas soy de toledo un saludo dany


----------



## DANY (28 Oct 2011)

Hola tengo unas 500 monedad de 100 pts plata de franco la podria vender a unos 10€ por pieza incluso podria hacerme con mas soy de toledo un saludo dany


----------



## Inversionoro (28 Oct 2011)

A mi tambien me interesan cualquier moneda con contenido en plata mínimo de .800

un saludo,

info @ inversionoro .es


----------



## mk73 (28 Oct 2011)

Inversionoro dijo:


> A mi tambien me interesan cualquier moneda con contenido en plata mínimo de .800
> 
> un saludo,
> 
> info @ inversionoro .es




ya se que te dara igual pero en Francia se buscan y se compran a cantidad grande las monedas de 10 y 20 francos (y es plata de 680 mls!!!!)


----------



## joselin (8 Mar 2012)

Hola, tengo unas 30 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco de 1966, las vendo a 10 euros cada una. Si hay alguien interesado mi email es ananiaslapaloma@hotmail.com, poner en el encabezamiento monedas. Soy de Alcala de Henares, Madrid.


----------



## japiluser (8 Mar 2012)

Yo tambien tengo algunas monedas "desas" pero aunque la plata este "cara"..... como soy tonto las conservo!


----------



## Nicecnisord (8 Mar 2012)

Jajajajajajajajajja de todos... Alguien..... Quiere dar el palo.... Fijo!
Cuidadín gente.....
Cuidadín....


----------



## karlilatúnya (8 Mar 2012)

japiluser dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo algunas monedas "desas" pero aunque la plata este "cara"..... como soy tonto las conservo!



¡:XX:Que bueno!:bla:


----------



## Gustavo34 (12 Abr 2012)

Samuellc dijo:


> Hola a todos veo que aqui tienen y saben de monedas de plata, me he leido varios post y es la primera vez que escribo. Estoy interesado en adquirir unas 2000 monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco.
> 
> Por favor mandadme precios por mensaje privado y ciudad a donde desplazarse, me puedo desplazar a domicilio en toda España si la cantidad es grande, prefiero el pago en efectivo y quedar personalmente para hacer la transacción y contar las monedas. No acepto pagos contra-reembolso o pagos por adelantado. No me importa la suciedad o aspecto de la moneda, no me interesa el número de estrellas que tenga ni el año de la moneda.
> 
> Gracias a todos y que tengan buena noche.




Pueden interesarte 200 monedas de 12 euros?, soy de Galicia y el precio es negociable


----------



## Gustavo34 (12 Abr 2012)

DANY dijo:


> hola tengo unas 500 monedad de 100 pts plata de franco la podria vender a unos 10€ por pieza incluso podria hacerme con mas soy de toledo un saludo dany



Genial, y cuando le ventas esas 500 yo te vendo a ti otras 500 en 4,50 asi le vendes otras 500 mas, jajajaj


----------



## musu19 (12 Abr 2012)

j***r cuanta gente nueva por el foro vendiendo y comprando ¿mercado en auge ?


----------

